

Show HN: We Made a Marketplace for Reputation - krazemon
http://www.repcoin.com/#/
Repcoin’s the first market-based approach to reputation. It’s a content-discovery platform for everyone from developers to musicians. Investors give reps, our virtual currency, to experts they believe in for various skills like coding, blogging, and guitar.
======
timofei7
It's actually addictive, I can't wait to get more reps to invest! Couple
comments: seems like you need an invite your friends functionality, I want to
invite them all so I can invest in them (jokes I just want them to invest in
me :-). Might also be nice to allow some content to be embedded, just a large
image or a youtube embed in the content section. Nothing too extensive just a
highlighted content box or something.

------
ritmatter
Second Repcoin cofounder here. Repcoin is going to consolidate reputation
across the web. We are building the first canonical source of reputation, and
our data is going to be shared all over the web in comments and posts. Check
it out and make investments while it's early!

~~~
Ingemar17
Wow, this actually looks really cool! Nice work!

------
tedMcTedson
A more fun version of LinkedIn. Is reputation based without the anxiety of
networking accompanied with LinkedIn.

------
UncleTed
teds

------
lukez
awesome job!

